# I want my Long-Caboose!!!!



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi ho everybody! I've been down with the flu these past two days and so I'm a _little_ cranky (not much sleep....._at all!_) Anyway, I was just sitting here and it hit me _where is that_ _Long-Caboose that Bachmann promised?!!_ I know, I know....the estimated time for dealers to get it is sometime around April. Still, it would be _nice_ if somebody over at Bachmann could give us a teensy weensy clue as to if this "guess" is still about right or if it has been delayed again. So far, nothing........ (sigh*) Ah well...blame it on the flu but I just had to rant!


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Steve,

Hope your feeling better, check the b-man site I just asked the Bachman if there is any chance the boose will be at the ECLSTS.

Chuck


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

"Anticipate!"


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Me too....


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Ahhhhhh Steve,

Someone over on the b-man site [mudhen] just posted that he talked to b-man customer service and was told the boose wont be out till late June or early July. Anticipate #*([email protected]!!$# Maybe Fletch should do a Master Class on a long boose.

Chuck

PS I hope this dosen't through you into a relaps Steve.


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

for a little more would this fit the bill....???? 

http://www.rctrains.com/monthly_special.htm

didn't think the Bman would like the link posted on his page?!


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

http://120pointme.blogspot.com/2009/02/sunday-round-up.html 

See: Custom for Customers. 

If the B-mann caboose is really dead, maybe this would be an option .... it appears to be the same car, only in wood. 
Not much from Philly lately.

Matthew (OV)


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have yet to see a picture of this caboose. What is the prototype ?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Here it is as an Accucraft model.
*







* This is the same car as D&RGW #04343.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, may have to wait till June or July for them









Sometimes it's good to stick with the old 1:22.5 stuff. I already have my 2 long cabeese










Caboose 0540

Caboose 0505


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

The deal with it being a "converted boxcar" .... how'd they do it? It looks almost as if the existing end walls were moved in for open end platforms, and then doors and windows cut, and a cupola added. Did the underframe and the trucks stay the same? 

What other equipment was made this way? 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## mancosbob (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm looking forward to the long crummy being released, 
and I would rather wait a bit more and hopefully get it 
out with fewer bugs than some past offerings were 
born with. Hey, I've been waiting this long, whats a 
few more months.


Back in the mid 1990's, when there was nothing much
in 1:20.3 but brass and promises, I did something that

was way outside my normal spectrum of modeling; I

built some of my own equipment and really enjoyed it. 










I was indecisive about what I was modeling, so used
D&RGW plans; thus my 0404 is a little long, but it still

looks good to me.

Oh, and by the way, RGS 0404 is not the same as 04343,
the RGS used D&RG plans but somehow made the car a
little bit shorter than the "standard" long cars that were in 
use at the time. The real 0404 is a one if a kind caboose.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, that scratch-built caboose looks great! Is it wood or styrene? Did you build the ladders or buy them somewhere?


----------



## mancosbob (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you Ray, you are too kind. I got that hardware from Sheridan I think; or it might have been Hartford too; probably both. Its been long enough now that I do not remember exactly; that was 12 years ago or more. The car is all milled or laser cut siding and basswood. I got the wood siding from a model manufacturer who makes kits, they just burned me a few dozen sheets. The roof is those blue shop towels with the ply's pulled apart and painted in place. I was still in HO mode when I made the car, I never got around to adding cut levers; someday, I need to correct that mistake. I also have a Hartford short caboose kit body all built up and ready to install hardware and then paint. I sort of lost interest in that kit when I saw the AMS short car was in the works. 

Here is a link, and that is the ladder and the door I used.
http://sheridanproducts.tripod.com/sheridanproducts/id8.html


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Don't feel too bad, Steve. My EBT mikado from Accucraft was announced when???  

At least I've got the caboose... 










Later, 

K


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Poor Steve...found this link earlier.....pretty interesting reading.... 

http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=25693&whichpage=1


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh my! I haven't thought about _that _one for at least three years! (Boy! I think I needed to switch to decaf!) In some ways it seems silly in retrospect. I won't be surprised if it shows up again in the next couple of years though!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

How about a really long caboose, and really cheap, just 2 Scientific cabeese gene-spliced together...since finished but haven't photo'd 










Hmm...should really take a finished picture of this one.


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

the new Micro Mark catalog has them listed for $148...not bad, too bad they can't get them.


----------

